# Just married



## langpro

Hi, I need lots of translation of "just married", in any language. Please help me.


----------



## vicdark

The obvious....* recién casados*


----------



## Sandragoras

*Recién casados*


----------



## mnewcomb71

Recién casados.


----------



## bellotojuanfra

Recién casados, i don't know more in Spanish


----------



## JamesM

"nouveau marié"?


----------



## Blancheneige

"Jeunes mariés"


----------



## langpro

Is "juste mariés" wrong?


----------



## geostan

This is a phrase that is traditionally written on a car, as a newly married couple leaves on their honeymoon. If this is what is mean't, it doesn't seem to me that either of the above suggestions renders this idea.

And I'm not sure what one would say. This might be something that is not part of a French tradition.

Cheers!


----------



## JamesM

I think "nouveau marié" is probably more like "newlywed" than "just married."  That was the reason for my question mark.  I wonder if there is such a phrase used in French.  I'm looking forward to the answer.


----------



## Blancheneige

geostan said:


> This is a phrase that is traditionally written on a car, as a newly married couple leaves on their honeymoon. If this is what is mean't, it doesn't seem to me that either of the above suggestions renders this idea.
> 
> And I'm not sure what one would say. This might be something that is not part of a French tradition.


Although it is not a tradition to write it on the car of the newlyweds , the corresponding expression in French would still be "jeunes mariés" (neither "juste mariés" nor "nouveaux mariés" would sound right)


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *recém-casados*.


----------



## langpro

Thank you so much...


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:* vastanaineet


----------



## linguist786

I think in Urdu, best transation would be: *ابهى شادى ہوى*
same in Hindi: अभी शादी हुई
in Gujarati: અબી શાદી થઈ


----------



## parakseno

The most used Romanian expression I can think of is:
"Proaspăt căsătoriţi".


----------



## Whodunit

I could think of two versions in German:

frisch verheiratet (sounds casual, more modern)
frisch vermählt (sounds quite dated, but is still sometimes used)


----------



## HistofEng

Haitian Creole:

Fèk marye


----------



## elroy

Palestinian Arabic: عرسان جداد


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
-mới cưới
-mới kết hôn
-mới lập gia đình


----------



## dn88

*Polish:* _nowożeńcy_


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
he - čerstvě ženatý
she - čerstvě vdaná


----------



## cucu

In Turkish: *yeni evli*


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi all

Afrikaans: 

pas getroud
(nou) net getroud
net so pas getroud

nuwelings getroud (newly wedded)


----------



## kusurija

Jana337 said:


> Czech:
> he - čerstvě ženatý
> she - čerstvě vdaná


he - novomanžel
she - nevěsta
both - novomanželé

Lithuanian: he - jaunavedys (Ką tik vedęs/kaip tik vedęs)
she - jaunamarti (Ką tik ištekėjusi/kaip tik ištekėjusi)
both - jaunavedžiai


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> *Polish:* _nowożeńcy_


I think it can also be _świeżo poślubieni _(probably less often seen), although there's no really something like _just married_ expression written on a couple's car in Polish tradition. You can see _młoda para_ but this is written on the car that goes from church to the wedding reception.


Tom


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Νιόπαντρος, -ντρη, -ντροι»* [ˈɲo̞.paŋ.d̠ro̞s̠] (masc.), [ˈɲo̞.paŋ.d̞ri] (fem. or masc. nom. pl.), a compound: MoGr oblique *«νιο-»* [ɲo̞-] as first member in compounds, which is the synizesis of the Byzantine/Koine *«νεο-» nĕŏ-* < Classical adj. *«νέος» néŏs* --> _young, new, fresh_ + Κοine adjective *«ὕπανδρος» húpăndrŏs* --> _married off (of the bride), to be under the husband_, a compound: Classical prefix & preposition *«ὑπό» hŭpó* --> _under, beneath_ + oblique *«ἀνδρο-» ăndrŏ-* as second member in compounds of the Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«ἀνήρ» ănḗr* (nom. sing.), *«ἀνδρός» ăndrós* (gen. sing.) --> _adult male, husband_. 
*«Νιόπαντροι»* [ˈɲo̞.paŋ.d̞ri] (masc. nom. pl.) nowadays just describes the _newly-weds_. Ιf one wants to avoid using both an ambiguous generic masculine gender in the grammatical forms of nouns, or discriminatory expressions, then the neuter *«νιόπαντρο ζευγάρι»* [ˈɲo̞.paŋ.d̠ro̞.z̠e̞v.ˈɣa.ɾi] (both neut.) --> _newly-wed couple_, is preferred: MoGr neut. *«ζευγάρι»* [z̠e̞v.ˈɣa.ɾi] --> _pair of humans, animals, a set of two_ < ByzGr neuter diminutive *«ζευγάρι(ο)ν» zeugári(o)n* (idem) < Classical deverbative neut. noun *«ζεῦγος» zeûgŏs* --> _pair, two humans or animals of different sex, a set of two_, a deverbative from the athematic v. *«ζεύγνυμι» zeúgnŭmĭ* --> _to fasten tightly, join in wedlock_.


----------



## Drakonica

Nowożeńcy.


----------



## vianie

mladomanželia


----------



## symposium

In Italy we leave it in English, "just married", when it's a sign on the back of a newly-wed couple's car. A couple of newlyweds is probably called "sposini = young/small spouses", but it's very endearing (the way a doting parent would call their child and their spouse) or old-fashioned.


----------



## DearPrudence

symposium said:


> In Italy we leave it in English, "just married", when it's a sign on the back of a newly-wed couple's car.


Exactly the same in French 
I don't know how widespread it still is in France, but the tradition is to have the sign "Just married" at the back of your car, as well as tin cans tied to you car:
La tradition des boîtes de conserve pour la voiture des mariés 

Also, some people may use the phrase "convoi d'anges heureux" (literally "couple of happy angels"), which is a pun with the expression "convoi dangereux" ("dangerous convoy / long vehicle / wide load / ... used at the back of heavy vehicles with dangerous goods), which sounds exactly the same. 
Décoration DE VOITURE POUR UN MARIAGE "convoi d'anges heureux', Seine-maritime (76), FRANCE Photo Stock - Alamy



Blancheneige said:


> Although it is not a tradition to write it on the car of the newlyweds , the corresponding expression in French would still be "jeunes mariés" (neither "juste mariés" nor "nouveaux mariés" would sound right)


 But yes, the term otherwise is "jeunes mariés".


----------

